# Bathtub Spout Replacement



## cspirit (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi I cant find a Replacement for my bathtub spout ! at Lowes and home depot they sell 3 types - i have copper pipes with a threaded pipe coming out of the wall apx 1.5- 2 inches long-- THEN there is a plastic round sleeve that is threaded on that pipe- it is about 4 inches long. The bathtub spout actually screws onto that round plastic sleeve. When i took it to the hardware store they said there was NO replacement for it - i suspect it is over 15 yr old due to the corrosion it had- Can i special order this part ? I tried to just take off the plastic sleeve and screw the replacement spout on the pipe thread; however, it would not screw on- and the pipe was too long for the spout to be flush against the wall. I dont want to have to call a plumber or mess with pulling out the pipe if at all possible Kinda like heart surgery -need the right touch without messing up the whole thing. From Christine


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 1, 2007)

Sure sounds like a Delta. Some Delta, you can remove the plastic threaded part and have it remain on the copper. Here's what an (rather old) Delta tub faucet looks like












And usually it threads onto this












Now, some Delta (mine is this way) I can remove the plastic threaded piece and have it remain on the pipe which it sounds like happened in your case. You should be able to gently unscrew the plastic piece from the copper and have a picture like above. That being the case, bring it to a plumbing supply house they should be able to hook you up. Delta has had the above for a while.


----------



## cspirit (Dec 1, 2008)

ah thanks Piedmont- ill go this W/e to a real plumbing shop. you are right- the plastic sleeve does remain on the pipe after i remove the spout. ill let you know - similar yes - i sure appreciate your fast and informative reply- sincerely christine


----------



## cspirit (Dec 1, 2008)

*more problem with bathtub spout replacement*

Okay - I took a picture of the spout and of the "inner workings" of the spout to the plumbing store. They said they had never seen this --wow. now i know i am in trouble. Anyway , it took 5 minutes of explaining that the "slip on" spout would not work because there are threads on the pipe coming from the wall-. SO, the only explanation they could give me ( actually, it was a man who on his day off who took the time to explain to me)- that i could take off the pipe - twist off carefully- and replace with shorter one and then use a standard spout. Does anyone know or has anyone seen a spout like this ?- is it a DELTA and where i might find one? The pull handle to turn on water is a MOEN, but that probably does not mean much/ otherwise ill have to take off the other pipe- tricky, as i dont want to break the tile (not alot of turning or torque room and i dont have a large wrench) But it will be last resort if i just cant replace this one- thanks all- oh house built 1977


----------



## cgw973 (Mar 18, 2011)

*tub faucet*

I have a tub faucet just like the one you talked about in posting of 2008 (?)
what did you finally do.. ever find a new one like it, was it a Delta?


----------

